
Ask HN: How Does Stripe Generate Such Beautiful Documentation? - TuringNYC
I&#x27;ve looked through many documentation packages and have not found anything generating as beautiful as Stripe (e.g., at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;api&#x2F;metadata). Do they custom-generate this or use a package for it?<p>Nothing I&#x27;ve researched (e.g., Swagger + various packages, ReadTheDocs) produces something so beautiful.<p>I know this is silly to say, but I have a sublime experience when interacting with both their website and their documentation. I leave the site happy, soothed, and calmer. I&#x27;d like to do this for my own product.
======
ktpsns
I guess the system and design is self-made. What prevents you from copying the
style?

~~~
TuringNYC
We're all developers on our team, not designers. We cant seem to make it look
nice. We were hoping Stripe was using a doc auto-generation system that we
might have missed (we've surveyed everything and nothing looks Stripe-good!) I
have geek-envy.

~~~
ktpsns
As a developer, you can copy the CSS 1:1. Of course you won't get better then
the original, but if you invest a lot of work (for all the corner cases),
you'll get very close to a identical copy.

And you can use your copy as a template for some auto-generation document
system.

That might sound crazy but I've created blog or website templates several
times exactly this way. By using some web framework, I could even get cleaner
code which was more versatile to use then the original CSS.

